# Sandbanks, Poole



## Fairy Lights (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Guys
Any suggestions please for an overnight in Poole, near Sandbanks.   I am volunteering at the Rowing Championships on the 30th July and need somewhere for the night of the 29th


----------



## john1974 (Jul 20, 2017)

I use ridge farm a lot..it's a site though.. about 15 mins from sandbanks


----------



## QFour (Jul 20, 2017)

There is a POI in Bournemouth that we have used. On street parking but very quiet.


----------



## john1974 (Jul 20, 2017)

there is a lovely lay by betwixt swanage and corfe.. amazing views.. don't know if overnighting allowed or not


----------



## Dezi (Jul 20, 2017)

There are several Pois in the general Bournemouth, Poole area and if I were you I would stick to them.

You can take a chance on one of the side roads, but as somebody who lives near the cliff top in the Bournemouth area we are
a fairly intolerant lot when it comes to motorhome parking along our roads in the summer due to the inconsiderate, sometimes threatening
behaviour of an inconsiderate minority.

Dezi


----------



## Terryww (Jul 20, 2017)

john1974 said:


> there is a lovely lay by betwixt swanage and corfe.. amazing views.. don't know if overnighting allowed or not



Parked there for lunch one day last week and couldn't see any of the usual motorhome parking restrictions signs that are everywhere in Swanage!  A few years ago not only were there the usual "no overnight parking" signs but also no motorhome parking at any time signs.   Fortunately those signs seem to have disappeared .  The layby in on the B3351 a short way past the golf club entrance when heading  west towards Corfe from Studland/Swanage.
Terry.


----------



## chrismilo (Jul 20, 2017)

Dezi said:


> There are several Pois in the general Bournemouth, Poole area and if I were you I would stick to them.
> 
> You can take a chance on one of the side roads, but as somebody who lives near the cliff top in the Bournemouth area we are
> a fairly intolerant lot when it comes to motorhome parking along our roads in the summer due to the inconsiderate, sometimes threatening
> ...



Yea I think all motorhoming wildcamping whatever should be banned bloody bunch of free loaders :lol-049::lol-049:

On a brighter note looking forward to Greywell this weekend
:dog::cheers:


----------



## rockape (Jul 20, 2017)

Terryww said:


> Parked there for lunch one day last week and couldn't see any of the usual motorhome parking restrictions signs that are everywhere in Swanage!  A few years ago not only were there the usual "no overnight parking" signs but also no motorhome parking at any time signs.   Fortunately those signs seem to have disappeared .  The layby in on the B3351 a short way past the golf club entrance when heading  west towards Corfe from Studland/Swanage.
> Terry.


Not the best spot, but the only one.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 20, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Yea I think all motorhoming wildcamping whatever should be banned bloody bunch of free loaders :lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> On a brighter note looking forward to Greywell this weekend
> :dog::cheers:



Emptying the toilet cassette in somebodies front garden hedge or in the drain in the road. Or threatening an elderly lady who objects to this  behaviour
has nothing to do with wildcamping.

Wildcamping carries a responsibility ie, not to behavour in the manner I have mentioned, to do so is to the detriment of us all.

Dezi


----------



## maingate (Jul 20, 2017)

Dezi said:


> There are several Pois in the general Bournemouth, Poole area and if I were you I would stick to them.
> 
> You can take a chance on one of the side roads, but as somebody who lives near the cliff top in the Bournemouth area we are
> a fairly intolerant lot when it comes to motorhome parking along our roads in the summer due to the inconsiderate, sometimes threatening
> ...



Alright, alright ...... I apologise ... again. :mad1:

I was only doing a bit of busking.

And looking for scrap.

And selling clothes pegs.

For gawds sake let it go man. :mad2:


----------



## Dezi (Jul 20, 2017)

maingate said:


> Alright, alright ...... I apologise ... again. :mad1:
> 
> I was only doing a bit of busking.
> 
> ...



I shall let it go you northern rebrobate when you come back and finish laying that bloody tarmac you charged me £300 for.

Dezi :cheers:


----------

